# General > Technical Support >  TalkTalk wireless router

## squashed frog

I've recently changed my ISP to talktalk and whilst I have had no problems with the service so far I am now trying to setup a wireless network in my house.

The problem I have is that I can't get connected through my US robotics wireless modem router.

When I try to connect to the internet my default connection is trying to use a broadband connection through a WAN miniport (PPPoE), this fails every time I try to connect. 




Update!!!

right I connected my laptop via lan cable to my wireless modem router and it's connecting to the internet no problems. 

However my laptop won't connect wirelessly to the router?
Also i have a USB wireless adapter which I have connected into my desktop and it's not picking up my wireless router either.

So much for plug and play!!!

Anybody out there got any ideas where I'm going wrong

----------


## chipchaser

When you connect your laptop to the router via a LAN cable, can you access the router setup page using internet explorer? 
If so check to see the wireless function has been turned on..
I've got a D-Link wireless router and is was disabled when I first tried to install it.

----------


## fred

> Anybody out there got any ideas where I'm going wrong


Have you entered a bss-id?

----------


## blueivy

Squashed Frog,

Unfortunately it's not always as simple as just connecting the PC to the wireless router. Check the following (some obvious, some not so):*Wireless On?* The most fundamental bit (and I'm sure you've already checked it but it should be mentioned). Check that the wireless function is actually turned on.*SSID*. Is the router broadcasting it's SSID out to the world or is it not? If it's not broadcasting then the wireless adapter will pick it up (ie. it sees it) but will never connect to it as it doesn't know it's real name (it will see a name that contains just garbage letters).*Channel*. Make a note of which channel the wireless router is broadcasting on. This shouldn't make any difference to the actual connection, but it can help in troubleshooting so make a note of it.*Speed*. You need to check the speed the router is allowing to be connected. For example if you have a B adapter and you only allow G speeds to connect to it, it will never connect. It's likely to be set to *B & G* and if this is the case, then leave it (if not change it to that).*Encryption*. This is unlikely to be turned on by default, but I've seen stranger things. For troubleshooting make sure you turn all encryption off. You should enable it later on once you know it's actually working (always always ALWAYS turn on encryption you have on your wireless router unless there is a good reason not to ).*MAC Filtering*. MAC filtering allows you to restrict connections to particular network adapters. For troubleshooting make sure it's turned off.If you check all of these, let me know the results and I'll see if I can help further. You can get me on here or if you go to my website at http://www.smallbusiness-it.com I have a live chat button where you can get me almost always!

----------


## squashed frog

Finally got it sorted(yipee)

Fine Chap by the name of Pete Brown from Compass Computers in Watten managed to get me sorted out.

Thanks for all the replies

----------

